# Anyone have AASHTO LRFD 3rd Edition Interim Revisions???



## buening (Sep 6, 2008)

Does anyone have the Interim Revisions (2005 and 2006) for the 3rd LRFD Edition of AASHTO? I'm in serious need of these revisions and they are no longer available from AASHTO. I'm willing to pay for these interims. Thanks!!!


----------



## itsmemario (Sep 11, 2008)

buening said:


> Does anyone have the Interim Revisions (2005 and 2006) for the 3rd LRFD Edition of AASHTO? I'm in serious need of these revisions and they are no longer available from AASHTO. I'm willing to pay for these interims. Thanks!!!


https://bookstore.transportation.org/Item_d...ls.aspx?id=1179


----------



## buening (Sep 11, 2008)

itsmemario said:


> https://bookstore.transportation.org/Item_d...ls.aspx?id=1179


That was my last resort, but was hoping someone owned the CD/pdf with just the revisions on them. I already have the code, it is just missing the revisions.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 17, 2008)

buening said:


> That was my last resort, but was hoping someone owned the CD/pdf with just the revisions on them. I already have the code, it is just missing the revisions.


You might email customer service at AASHTO...they were helpful with me when I was originally looking for the code. That was before they put out the "Special PE exam edition."


----------



## buening (Sep 18, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> You might email customer service at AASHTO...they were helpful with me when I was originally looking for the code. That was before they put out the "Special PE exam edition."



Tried that as well. All they have is the list of sections that have changed between each interim, but they don't have any actual revisions. I've been told by fellow SE's that I should just bring the 4th edition LRFD code without the 08 interims. They claim very little has changed and they are actually writing some of the problems using the 4th edition.


----------

